# how to make your own invert cave/hide



## ch4dg (Jan 29, 2012)

hey
everyone

another nice a simple tutorial for a...

reptile/invert cave or hide



first find a bowl






spray expanding foam inside it






leave for 24hours to dry


cut of any excess






then remove from the bowl


shape the outside






cut out the inside






make an enterance






grout(2 or 3 layers)






paint, if you are using a different colour grout paint the base dark grey

dry brush grey






drybrush white






and all done
hope you like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlexRC (Jan 29, 2012)

SWEET!!  Definitely gonna be trying this out.  By far one of the easiest and coolest ways of making hides/caves I've seen.


----------



## Arachno Dano (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know about you, but I would research if the chemicals are toxic or harmful to animals first! Seems like a cool idea, but how well does it hold up against water?

~Dano


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have seen videos of a guy making a waterfall for his reptiles using foam ,grout, and acrylic paints even made a basin for it.


----------



## ch4dg (Jan 29, 2012)

AlexRC said:


> SWEET!!  Definitely gonna be trying this out.  By far one of the easiest and coolest ways of making hides/caves I've seen.


cheers



Arachno Dano said:


> I don't know about you, but I would research if the chemicals are toxic or harmful to animals first! Seems like a cool idea, but how well does it hold up against water?
> 
> ~Dano


they're all safe, this grout stands up really well to water...but is a pourus material, but with the aid of varnish its 100% waterproof and water resistant


----------



## kingstubb (Jan 29, 2012)

yeah but will some of the chemicals leak over time into the water the tarantula might drink thats where you have a problem. But very cool good job


----------



## ch4dg (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks,
maybe house hold varnishes will and so will yatch varnish degrade over time(afew years)but pond sealent wont do that well not for at least 10 odd years, i still got things made from about 15 years ago that still dont need redoing


----------



## macj1983 (Jan 29, 2012)

Cool deal the pond sealer is a good note to add. Ty looks good


----------

